# If I cant get "blunt" blush whats close to it???



## pammy35 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, I cant get blunt blush anymore and I wanted it for contouring.. What is close to it, would Taupe blush be ok??.. Or what is close??


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Just comparing...





1. Bobbi brown *Deep* - deep golden brown 
2. Mac Blush *Blunt -* Muted Golden brown (gives off a hint of red as well)
3. Mac e/s *Saddle* - Golden orange brown


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

Out of question, how come you can't get Blunt? It's in stock on the MAC website?
..hmm..but I can't think of a rec, and i've never heard of Taupe until now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are u leaning more toward brown or golden?


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 22, 2008)

Blunt's shade is basically a _matte_ dark warm brown bronzer. I love it! Buy it on MAC's site!


----------

